# Bo Holtem vs Jeremy Summerly same repertoire who a better conductor im bias a bit



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay bot of there ensemble Musica Ficta and Oxford camerata, oor fabuleouus, i would not says one better than the othher , except Bo Holten''s muusica Ficta came during the 80'' annd Oxford Camerata the 90''.Since im faiiirplayy and i dont beleive in bbashing..

I would says Bo Holten ensemble rule thee 80'' more so than 90'' when Jeremy Summerly came along and owned the 90'' in a way.

:tiphat:

But i grew uo and got more use to Jeremy Summerly achievement(im bias)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I prefer Summerly, though I'm sure there are things by Holten I haven't heard.


----------

